# Don't Worry! Gortat Wants to Stay on this "Sinking Boat"



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

"Basically I just don't want to feel like a loser and escape," he told CSNNE.com. "The team needs you and then all of a sudden you escape because you said you wanted to be traded or you asked for a trade? It's not like that.

"If someone's going to decide to trade me, it is a business. I'll understand that. But now I'm on the Phoenix Suns and I'm going to help."

At 6-11, Gortat is averaging 11.6 points, 8.9 rebounds, and 2.0 blocks per game. While he turned down a multiyear contract extension in October, according to the Arizona Republic, he said he will not demand to be moved. His contract expires after the 2013-14 season.

*"Right now I feel like it's hard to leave this sinking boat, you know what I mean, just go to a different team and escape from everything,"* he said. "I started with this team in training camp. I've been here for three years right now. This is my third year and basically I'm trying to help this team, help this team as much as I can. That's the main goal, but I learned also that this is business. Whatever's going to happen is going to happen." [...]

"I've never escaped in my entire life from anything like that," he said. "I never took any shortcuts. Basically I'm just going to try to play and help my team as much as I can."

http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....oesnt-want-to-escape-sinking-boat-in-phoenix/


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

For him it must feel horrible. He knows he has a skillset that just isn't being utilized at all with this version of the Suns. He needs to be on a team that makes getting him the ball in the post a priority.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

If you're on a team where getting Gortat the ball is your priority, you're going to enjoy some nice lotto picks.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> If you're on a team where getting Gortat the ball is your priority, you're going to enjoy some nice lotto picks.


I disagree. The Clippers make it a priority to get the ball to DeAndre Jordan every game early in the 1st and 3rd quarters. Gortat is significantly better on the block than is DeAndre. The Clippers will not have a lotto pick this year.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Gortat takes 3 more shots a game than Jordan.


What are we talking about here?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Gortat takes 3 more shots a game than Jordan.
> 
> 
> What are we talking about here?


Those shots are jumpers, and Gortat plays more minutes. We're talking about post touches with good spacing. In other words, utilizing a guy's strengths offensively through coaching and unselfishness.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Those shots are jumpers, and Gortat plays more minutes. We're talking about post touches with good spacing. In other words, utilizing a guy's strengths offensively through coaching and unselfishness.


The point is, using him as an example as a "priority" on offense doesn't really add up.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> The point is, using him as an example as a "priority" on offense doesn't really add up.


If you've watched a number of Clippers game this season, you'd notice that the beginnings of the first and third quarters are loaded with post touches for Jordan. It serves the purpose of getting him involved with the gameplan. It's not even necessarily for his offensive production, but more so that he gets engaged in the game on both ends of the floor. Gortat does not get these same touches. With him, much like with the way Pekovic is used in Minny, his offensive production could really give the Suns a benefit on the scoreboard because Gortat is a good back-to-the-basket player. He just needs those touches to establish a rhythm.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Gortat is good in the P&R and he needs a point guard who can play the P&R with him.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Diable said:


> Gortat is good in the P&R and he needs a point guard who can play the P&R with him.


I think he is a balanced offensive player. He's good in the pick and roll, he's good with his back to the basket, and he's good in the short corner from 15 feet. He needs to fit in a team concept that emphasizes his strengths and utilizes him properly.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> If you've watched a number of Clippers game this season, you'd notice that the beginnings of the first and third quarters are loaded with post touches for Jordan. It serves the purpose of getting him involved with the gameplan. It's not even necessarily for his offensive production, but more so that he gets engaged in the game on both ends of the floor. Gortat does not get these same touches. With him, much like with the way Pekovic is used in Minny, his offensive production could really give the Suns a benefit on the scoreboard because Gortat is a good back-to-the-basket player. He just needs those touches to establish a rhythm.


Jordan gets 7 touches a game is what I'm saying. So no quarter is every _loaded_ with touches for Jordan. He was a bad example in my eyes.

But moving on since its not a big deal, I admit to not seeing more than 3 Clipper games this year.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Gortat is not as good as he thinks he is. Another product of Steve Nash in PHX. This year's version is probably the most realistic version of Gortat out there. a double double threat and a good defensive player. Definitely one of the better centers in the league, but nothing to write home about.

According to HoopData, Gortat was assisted on 78.6 percent of his buckets in 2010-11 with the Suns and 79.6 percent last year, more than any of the other 98 players to attempt at least 250 shots in 2011-12. A third of his plays last season came as the roll man (more than any other play type), per mySynergySports, a play on which he scored 1.23 points per play (10th in the league). 

As R-Star said, a team focused on getting Gortat the ball is looking at a lot of lottery balls (last 2 seasons).


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Jordan gets 7 touches a game is what I'm saying. So no quarter is every _loaded_ with touches for Jordan. He was a bad example in my eyes.
> 
> But moving on since its not a big deal, I admit to not seeing more than 3 Clipper games this year.


He gets a lot more touches than he actually gets shots off. He's not the most fluid offensive player and teams like to foul him because he's a bad free throw shooter.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

chilltown said:


> As R-Star said, a team focused on getting Gortat the ball is looking at a lot of lottery balls (last 2 seasons).


I'm sure that had nothing at all to do with the rest of the roster, right?


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

RollWithEm said:


> I'm sure that had nothing at all to do with the rest of the roster, right?


Well thats the point. If Gortat is a prime option on any team, it isn't going anywhere. Last year's roster was better than this one.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

chilltown said:


> Well thats the point. If Gortat is a prime option on any team, it isn't going anywhere. Last year's roster was better than this one.


I'm saying I disagree. Let's take a team like Dallas (who put in an offer for Gortat in free agency). I think they would be a playoff team if they had him instead of Kaman. Just my opinion of the player.

Similarly, if you replaced Bargnani with Gortat on the Raptors, I think they would become a playoff team. I'm not saying he's one of the top 10 big men in the NBA, but I do think his offense is enough to really make a difference in the right situation.

Just thought of another example. If he were Boston's 5th starter with Rondo/Bradley/Pierce/Garnett, I think they would be the second or third best team in the East.


----------

